# Pregnant hamster keeps..



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

climbing the bard of her cage and letting go and dropping to the ground, shes only started doing this since I took her 1st level out, is it okay for her to do :/ as im worried shes gona injure herself affecting the babies :/ x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't have any experience with pregnant hammies but mine do that all the time, if youre worried maybe transfer her to a plastic type cage until she has the babies?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

yhh I was thinking tht but 1 I don't have a plastic cage and 2 I don't know if it would be to stressful moving her :/ x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you sure she's even pregnant yet? You've just put her in with the male a couple days ago. I think she's bored. You should probably give her back the level, as it's not doing any harm. Even if she has babies you won't have to take the level out until it's safe too anyways, as the babies won't be leaving the nest for a bit.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

She has definetly mated so should be pregnant, I think I might put the level bk in then take ot out on Thursday wen her last clean is due b4 the babies should arrive x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would make safety nets if she was mine, just break up the falls with tea towels or something tied to the bars of the cage.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Ooo now thts a good idea!! I will have to get my creative hands going tomoz lol x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> She has definetly mated so should be pregnant, I think I might put the level bk in then take ot out on Thursday wen her last clean is due b4 the babies should arrive x


Just because she has mated, does not mean she is pregnant. Not every mating is successful.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

How do u no she's defo pregnant, I thinl shes fatterx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

She probably won't be gaining pregnancy weight this quickly. Some hamsters won't show until a few days before the birth and others may not show at all.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

oo and her fur is changing like its more poofy and shes just acting different and shes sleeping soooo much more! x


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

im not been nasty but why did you breed when you obviously know nothing about it iam no expert but i know enough that what you are doing is cruel and you could also end up with deformed hamster kittens you bred two unknown lines you dont know who the mother or farther of your hamsters were and what background theyhave and where they firstly originated from


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

They are due tonite  im quite excited and nervous, tho shes showing NO signs yet lol shes asleep!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Do you know for sure that she is pregnant now then?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

nope still not 100%  just wish there was a way u could tell lol but im pretty sure, the last few days shes been asleep alot more!! and eating like a horse, and peeing more :/ and also everytime she leaves her bed (shes made a hugee bed) she covers it over, all very different behaviour than normal, if she is pregnant then shes should have them tonite xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Did she gain _any_ weight at all? You would have noticed by now if she's pregnant, she would be quite large. If she isn't pregnant, please don't even consider mating her again, until you've done *alot* of research.

eta: Hamster are not like people when pregnant, they aren't going to pee more. And her sleep schedule shouldn't be much different, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

I think shes defo gained weight, shes got quite a belly underneth rather than sticking out the sides, if tht makes sense x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> I think shes defo gained weight, shes got quite a belly underneth rather than sticking out the sides, if tht makes sense x


Have you weighed her? I thought with hamsters you were supposed to weigh them every day to tell if they are pregnant, I might be wrong though as I don't really know anything about breeding hammies?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Flissy said:


> Have you weighed her? I thought with hamsters you were supposed to weigh them every day to tell if they are pregnant, I might be wrong though as I don't really know anything about breeding hammies?


someone did mention tht on here, afew days ago, nothing on any of the website mention that tho :/ oo shes just woke up! x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Fortunatley, I don't think she's pregnant. How old did you say she was? If she's still younger than maybe she just came out of the baby stage where they play lots, and thats why she's sleeping more, and it would also explain the weight gain as she'd be less active.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

shes 20-21 weeks now, i will just have to wait and see i spose x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I used to breed hamsters a few years back.
I think each hamster can be different.
There was one I actually bought pregnant (didn't realise at the time) she had them two days later.
But she slept a lot more compared to my other hamster that was still as lively as she was before she was pregnant.
Also, each litter I have had, you could easily tell if they were pregnant, but that may be because they had large litters. (10, 9 and 7)


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

she's been asleep all day, when she usally wakes for some food midday ish, shes been up for wot 15mins just now, and is now back asleep again :/ and she normally darts around her cage, and climbs up and over her cage, shes not doing that anymore xx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Still no signs of anything, and I'm off to bed now x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Woke up still no babies, but she's still really covering her bed everytime she leaves it, so she cud stoll have them today x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hamsters don't give birth during the day. And as far as size goes, weight gain would show on her sides not underneath her. She should appear pear shaped. I have never had a preganant hamster who hasn't gainned alot of weight.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Hamsters don't give birth during the day. And as far as size goes, weight gain would show on her sides not underneath her. She should appear pear shaped. I have never had a preganant hamster who hasn't gainned alot of weight.


One of my hamsters gave birth during the day, it was in the afternoon.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

i think she isnt even pregnant like other people said hammies get fatter at the sides and you would be able to see at this stage if she was


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> One of my hamsters gave birth during the day, it was in the afternoon.


Stress can cause a hamster to deliver her pups earlier but they should give birth during the night, this is natural behaviour.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

okay so worked it out she should of had the babies last night instead of 2 nights ago, cos she mated on a saturday and i was counting that as day1 rather than sunday lol, anyway she still hasn't had them last night, but shes well fat, and has the 'barrel' look, i let her walk on my hand, and u can feel the buldge :/ x


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Any chance of a photo ?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe you should take her to a vet?


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

If she is pregnant I wouldn't handle her much for another day until it's obvious she hasn't had anything. Then it may be a trip to the vets if she still looks pregnant but hasn't given birth, but if you handle her now and she is close to having babies you could upset her and not to be horrible she might be too disturbed to deal with the babies and either ignore them or kill them (this happened to me, I handled my girl in the middle of the afternoon put her back in the cage and she gave birth about 5min after I put her back and she killed them all) So, I'd just leave her alone in a quiet room and check her tonight or tomorrow morning, and if nothings happened, chances are pregnancy didn't take or a trip to the vets to make sure there's nothing wrong. 
Hope that helped in some way. 
x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Myth said:


> Any chance of a photo ?


I'm out at the mo, will get pictures when I'm back and she's up, left her in my room in the dark nice and quiet  x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Stephny691 said:


> If she is pregnant I wouldn't handle her much for another day until it's obvious she hasn't had anything. Then it may be a trip to the vets if she still looks pregnant but hasn't given birth, but if you handle her now and she is close to having babies you could upset her and not to be horrible she might be too disturbed to deal with the babies and either ignore them or kill them (this happened to me, I handled my girl in the middle of the afternoon put her back in the cage and she gave birth about 5min after I put her back and she killed them all) So, I'd just leave her alone in a quiet room and check her tonight or tomorrow morning, and if nothings happened, chances are pregnancy didn't take or a trip to the vets to make sure there's nothing wrong.
> Hope that helped in some way.
> x


Oo thank you, thts good advice, I've dragged my family out for dinner, to let her have some peice and quiet, I'm one of 7 kids so the house is rarly quiet, I've left her in my room in the dark x


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to move my pregnant females into a tank setup before the babies were born as this meant they were used to their surroundings and were at ease to give birth and no babies would get caught in the wire bars or anything  this also stopped any antics like what you are describing


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay so i couldn't get many decent ones, because she wasn't up for long, but here's the ones i did get.. x

Muesili in her bed x









Her big nezt thing x









Muesili! x









Muesili again x









Back in her bed x









and shes now asleep! xx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

she does look the barreled shape so possibly some babies on the way very soon or maybe a phantom pregnance, good luck 

btw what type of cage is she in ???


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

....zoe.... said:


> she does look the barreled shape so possibly some babies on the way very soon or maybe a phantom pregnance, good luck
> 
> btw what type of cage is she in ???


Just a bog stander metal bar cage, it does have an upper level, but i took tht out so she cnt hurt herself, took the wheel out to, x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Who bred the hamster?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Who bred the hamster?


got it from a pet shop, but its a local breeder, as im from a small town, and we know the breeder  x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> got it from a pet shop, but its a local breeder, as im from a small town, and we know the breeder  x


So you bred from a pet shop hamster??      

I just read your other thread...

I cant believe you would do that. How anyone would do that! 

That cage is apalling. Yeah, i understand removing the wheel as it can harm her *IF* she's pregnant, but that cage is tiny. No living creature should live in a cage like that. It's disgusting 

You obviously havent done your research. No doubt you just thought it was "funny" to breed her 

Do you have homes lined up for all the possible babies or are you going to dump them at the pet shop?

Poor hamster   :nonod:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh and the babies will squeeze out of the bars on that cage. 

The ham is also sleeping a lot due to boredom!!!


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

Isn;t 20 weeks a little bit young to breed a hamster? :S


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Littlerat said:


> Isn;t 20 weeks a little bit young to breed a hamster? :S


Yep, waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy too young


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> So you bred from a pet shop hamster??
> 
> I just read your other thread...
> 
> ...


The cage is not small! its cos tht only half the cage on the pic!!!!, and im keeping 3 of the babies! and ave homes for a further 2, but untill there born I have no idea how many she will have!! And how dare u say i will dump them at the pet shop!!! my local pet shop isn't like [email protected] ones, its tiny and u get vetted before your aloud to take ANY animal, they are brilliant there!! I did my school work experience there, and they are amazing!! the owner is a local vet, who breeds some of the animals that are there!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Yep, waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy too young


The ideal age to breed a female for the first time is when she is between 4 and 6 months of age. Breeding a female younger than this can stunt her growth, result in a poor litter and often leads to cannibalism of the litter. Breeding a female for the first time after 6 months can result in complications in giving birth and so is best avoided.

from this site>>> Hamsters : Breeding Syrian Hamsters

and im no good at maths but 4 weeks in a month roughly!! so 16 weeks is 4 months yh?? therefore she is over 4 months!! and is younger than 6 months for her first pregnancy!! 
!!!!!!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I think she actually looks a pretty normal non pregnant size myself


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Oh and the babies will squeeze out of the bars on that cage.
> 
> The ham is also sleeping a lot due to boredom!!!


and no they wont, if u look i have coverd th lower bars in cardboard!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Darla is fatter than her and she has been nowhere near a male hamster shes just that sort of shape and shes a bit lazy.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Darla is fatter than her and she has been nowhere near a male hamster shes just that sort of shape and shes a bit lazy.


muesili is very active, before i mated her shes is in her ball every night and darting up and over the bars and in the hammock none stop lol, i change her cage around afew times aweek and add n take away things to keep things new for her to investigate x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> The cage is not small! its cos tht only half the cage on the pic!!!!, and im keeping 3 of the babies! and ave homes for a further 2, but untill there born I have no idea how many she will have!! And how dare u say i will dump them at the pet shop!!! my local pet shop isn't like [email protected] ones, its tiny and u get vetted before your aloud to take ANY animal, they are brilliant there!! I did my school work experience there, and they are amazing!! the owner is a local vet, who breeds some of the animals that are there!


Yes that cage IS small! 
Just cos they are a good pet shop, doesnt mean they check the health of the animals!



Emmiiee said:


> and no they wont, if u look i have coverd th lower bars in cardboard!!!


Not all the way round, *OBVIOUSLY!*


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Not all the way round, *OBVIOUSLY!*[/QUOTE]

not on those pics, on the first pics with museili in them!

and tht cage is fine, ive seen people on here with smaller ones, and more people said the cage is fine!! x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> and tht cage is fine, ive seen people on here with smaller ones, and more people said the cage is fine!! x


They were only being polite love!


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

Cage is way too smalle. I reckon minimum size should be a Cambridge size so they have enough space to put more than one toy in and adequate shelf space. Would also like to point out that the wheel looks to be one of the smaller 6inch ones, which are too small for syrians. minimum size should be 8 inches I believe.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Littlerat said:


> Cage is way too smalle. I reckon minimum size should be a Cambridge size so they have enough space to put more than one toy in and adequate shelf space. Would also like to point out that the wheel looks to be one of the smaller 6inch ones, which are too small for syrians. minimum size should be 8 inches I believe.


Totally agree

Cambridges are ace, i have 5 of them

And yes, the wheel IS crap


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Totally agree
> 
> Cambridges are ace, i have 5 of them
> 
> And yes, the wheel IS crap


she dosn't actally use that wheel, just sits and cleans in it, shes mainly her her ball out of the cage.

and i would love a bigger cage, but i have neither the room or the money!! she is fine in that cage she is happy and heathly!


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> she dosn't actally use that wheel, just sits and cleans in it, shes mainly her her ball out of the cage.
> 
> and i would love a bigger cage, but i have neither the room or the money!! she is fine in that cage she is happy and heathly!


...Probably because it's too small for her to use and she hurts her back in it.

To be honest, I personally think that if you don't have the money or space to provide your animal with a decent place to live, you shouldn;t have the animal. If you don't have the money for a new cage, how will you, for example, afford vet bills if something goes wrong during birth? (IF she is pregnant). you won;t exactly make any money out of the babies.

I wish people would think about these things before breeding


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> she dosn't actally use that wheel, just sits and cleans in it, shes mainly her her ball out of the cage.
> 
> and i would love a bigger cage, but i have neither the room or the money!! she is fine in that cage she is happy and heathly!


Ebay!

If you dont have the room for a decent sized cage, then you shouldnt have a hamster. You said you are keeping some... Where are you going to put them if you dont have room? They have to be caged singly


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Ebay!
> 
> If you dont have the room for a decent sized cage, then you shouldnt have a hamster. You said you are keeping some... Where are you going to put them if you dont have room? They have to be caged singly


Good point, how will you have the money to buy 3 more cages if you can't even afford one more?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Ebay!
> 
> If you dont have the room for a decent sized cage, then you shouldnt have a hamster. You said you are keeping some... Where are you going to put them if you dont have room? They have to be caged singly


I have a habitait ovo, and gettin tht extended, and also have a huge rotostack combo to, and the other is going in rotostack in my sister room,


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

...*facepalm*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> I have a habitait ovo, and gettin tht extended, and also have a huge rotostack combo to, and the other is going in rotostack in my sister room,


OMG nooooooo.... Rotastaks are way too small for a syrian

My advice is to smash them up


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Littlerat said:


> ...Probably because it's too small for her to use and she hurts her back in it.
> 
> To be honest, I personally think that if you don't have the money or space to provide your animal with a decent place to live, you shouldn;t have the animal. If you don't have the money for a new cage, how will you, for example, afford vet bills if something goes wrong during birth? (IF she is pregnant). you won;t exactly make any money out of the babies.
> 
> I wish people would think about these things before breeding


my mum will pay for any vet bills should she need it! and i no i wnt mak any money from the babies!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Littlerat said:


> ...*facepalm*


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> OMG nooooooo.... Rotastaks are way too small for a syrian
> 
> My advice is to smash them up


lol we've used them in my family since i was tiny with no problem, but there not the new rotostack, with the colourd tubes its the old stuff which the tubes are reli wide, x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> lol we've used them in my family since i was tiny with no problem, but there not the new rotostack, with the colourd tubes its the old stuff which the tubes are reli wide, x


Thats even worse as they have no air vents in the tubes


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> lol we've used them in my family since i was tiny with no problem, but there not the new rotostack, with the colourd tubes its the old stuff which the tubes are reli wide, x


there are so many reasons that rotastak are bad for syrians the main one is the ventilation in the tubes, they also dont have big enough areas for a large wheel (it needs to be at least 8 inches or the hamster wont/cant use it), the hamster gets stressed cos it cant walk freely but has to squeeze through tubes, they block up the tubes and regullarly suffocate, just so bad for so many reasons. Have a look at the show your cages thread there are some lovely examples of bin cages these can be made large enough and are a healthy atmosphere for your hamster and are cheap to make.


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> lol we've used them in my family since i was tiny with no problem, but there not the new rotostack, with the colourd tubes its the old stuff which the tubes are reli wide, x


Not good. No air vents in the tubes, as srhdufe said. Hamster makes a bed in there and blocks the tube up completely, you;re gonna have one suffocated hamster.

My advice is to buy a decent cage for your hamsters before buying or breeding anymore.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, I have to say, I agree with those who have said that the cage is way too small. I would also like to say that Rotastak cages are not suitable for Syrian Hamsters as they can, and do, struggle with the tubes. 

It might help you to know that Syrian hamsters are solitary, desert creatures who will travel miles to mate and to fill their pouches. Therefore, having a small cage with very little space to run around in, or having a wheel which they cannot run in IS NOT good for their health. 

I would advise you not to breed from ANY pet shop animals. I would also advise that instead of keeping 3 babies, which is going to cost you even more money and take up even more time and space, buy a bigger cage for your current hamster and make her happy. 

We are only trying to educate you about your hammie.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

oooo ffs wot ever i say on this shitty forum is wrong!! I can't do nothing right, I've had no problem with any animals i keep ever!!!!! so goes to show u dnt need fancy cages, etc, as long as the hamster is kept in a good condition, fed and waterd, and handled and looked after properly!! I came on here for advice,so I could get things right, with what I have, not to be dictated at!! My family have kept hamster and loads of other animals for many many years, and have had NO problem wot so ever, people on here are way to over the top!! i'm not an angry person, but ive kept calm ALOT and now ive had it!!, thank you to the people who have given me good advice, I will contact the NICE people as and when via pm, as for the rest of you, you have made me feel very unwelcome, and as of that I want nothing more to do with it, I will do things how other NICE member have SUGGESTED no ORDERD me to! 

sorry its had to end this way, but I've had enough!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

thedogsmother and cherrie_b you have pm  xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> oooo ffs wot ever i say on this shitty forum is wrong!! I can't do nothing right, I've had no problem with any animals i keep ever!!!!! so goes to show u dnt need fancy cages, etc, as long as the hamster is kept in a good condition, fed and waterd, and handled and looked after properly!! I came on here for advice,so I could get things right, with what I have, not to be dictated at!! My family have kept hamster and loads of other animals for many many years, and have had NO problem wot so ever, people on here are way to over the top!! i'm not an angry person, but ive kept calm ALOT and now ive had it!!, thank you to the people who have given me good advice, I will contact the NICE people as and when via pm, as for the rest of you, you have made me feel very unwelcome, and as of that I want nothing more to do with it, I will do things how other NICE member have SUGGESTED no ORDERD me to!
> 
> sorry its had to end this way, but I've had enough!!!!!!!!


WOW! If your gonna spit your dummy out of the pram everytime someone gives you criticism then go ahead 



Emmiiee said:


> thedogsmother and cherrie_b you have pm  xx


Yeah cos those two are just perfect  :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Yeah cos those two are just perfect  :lol:


Yep I am rrr:


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> WOW! If your gonna spit your dummy out of the pram everytime someone gives you criticism then go ahead
> 
> Yeah cos those two are just perfect  :lol:


I've put up with alot of crap not just from you, lol its not all about you!!

and yes there more polite than you!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yep I am rrr:


hmmmmm i think otherwise :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Just because she has mated, does not mean she is pregnant. Not every mating is successful.


Firing blanks springs to mind :lol: :lol:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> oooo ffs wot ever i say on this shitty forum is wrong!! I can't do nothing right, I've had no problem with any animals i keep ever!!!!! so goes to show u dnt need fancy cages, etc, as long as the hamster is kept in a good condition, fed and waterd, and handled and looked after properly!! I came on here for advice,so I could get things right, with what I have, not to be dictated at!! My family have kept hamster and loads of other animals for many many years, and have had NO problem wot so ever, people on here are way to over the top!! i'm not an angry person, but ive kept calm ALOT and now ive had it!!, thank you to the people who have given me good advice, I will contact the NICE people as and when via pm, as for the rest of you, you have made me feel very unwelcome, and as of that I want nothing more to do with it, I will do things how other NICE member have SUGGESTED no ORDERD me to!
> 
> sorry its had to end this way, but I've had enough!!!!!!!!


Uhm, hun, first of all this forums is not "shitty" It's one of the better forums out there. Second of all, your right, you obviously can't do anything right, even something as simple as taking advice, you asked for it, and we gave it to you  We are *all* animal lovers, who care deeply for our pets, which obviously you don't. You say you've had no problems with any animals, yet how would you know, you keep them in a cage the size of a shoe box and they hide all day long, yet you say they're fine ut: You can go on ebay/freecycle/gumtree/ ect. to get a decent sized cage that the animals would love. Syrians *neeeed* space to run, they love to have a large roomy cage, more than height of the cage. Some decent ones are the Hamster Heaven, Cambridge, Ferplast Criceti 15, 20 gallon long tank, ecttttttt.... You can find the cambridge for around 5 pounds, sometimes less on ebay. If you family has kept hamsters for years, please tell them to either do their research or get their heads checked, yours included. I honestly don't see how you feel so unwelcomed though. You asked us all for advice over and over and over again about your hamster when you stupidly bred them. We have offered you help, and yes we have criticized you loads, but seriously love, please do some major research before *ever* owning another small animal again. You have obviously not been educated about small animals whatsoever. I wish you and your hamsters the best of luck, and that they don't die of boredom. Please no more breeding. Also can you just answer one more question before leaving? Where in the world will you house the 3 new babies if she has any, if you can't afford space for your current hamster? Honest, I'm not trying to be a bitch, you just need to know more about the animals that you have/ are getting. Before getting any more, please immediatly start about a month of research about the animal before you get it. Also it would help to star researching hamsters, as you know nothing about them


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

this is a very good site to go on, this forum will give lots of advice about pregnant hamsters and suitable cages.
Hamster Forum

i have to agree with the others though regarding the wheel!
when i got one of my syrians off preloved he came in a tiny cage with a wheel the same size as yours.he wouldn't use it so i got one off ebay its a jolly jumbo savic wheel and he goes mental in it,he loves his new wheel!

as for rostack cages they are a no no like people have said the tubes are way too small and infact when i was a young girl i had one of them cages and my poor hammy got stuck in the tubes,luckly he was fine and we managed to free him.after that we got him a barred cage.

one of my syrians is 5 months old and is huge she is the biggest out the 3 and gizmo is over 1yrs old.

but like the others have said you can get really good cages off ebay second hand,i won a cambridge for £10

amy


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Uhm, hun, first of all this forums is not "shitty" It's one of the better forums out there. Second of all, your right, you obviously can't do anything right, even something as simple as taking advice, you asked for it, and we gave it to you  We are *all* animal lovers, who care deeply for our pets, which obviously you don't. You say you've had no problems with any animals, yet how would you know, you keep them in a cage the size of a shoe box and they hide all day long, yet you say they're fine ut: You can go on ebay/freecycle/gumtree/ ect. to get a decent sized cage that the animals would love. Syrians *neeeed* space to run, they love to have a large roomy cage, more than height of the cage. Some decent ones are the Hamster Heaven, Cambridge, Ferplast Criceti 15, 20 gallon long tank, ecttttttt.... You can find the cambridge for around 5 pounds, sometimes less on ebay. If you family has kept hamsters for years, please tell them to either do their research or get their heads checked, yours included. I honestly don't see how you feel so unwelcomed though. You asked us all for advice over and over and over again about your hamster when you stupidly bred them. We have offered you help, and yes we have criticized you loads, but seriously love, please do some major research before *ever* owning another small animal again. You have obviously not been educated about small animals whatsoever. I wish you and your hamsters the best of luck, and that they don't die of boredom. Please no more breeding. Also can you just answer one more question before leaving? Where in the world will you house the 3 new babies if she has any, if you can't afford space for your current hamster? Honest, I'm not trying to be a bitch, you just need to know more about the animals that you have/ are getting. Before getting any more, please immediatly start about a month of research about the animal before you get it. Also it would help to star researching hamsters, as you know nothing about them


I have 3 spare cages that I can use


----------



## Guineapiglove3 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello when do hamsters usually give birth? after how many months also is your hamster a dwarf hamster? If so it's best to keep her in a plastic cage you can buy online or either at the pets at home store?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> oooo ffs wot ever i say on this shitty forum is wrong!! I can't do nothing right, I've had no problem with any animals i keep ever!!!!! so goes to show u dnt need fancy cages, etc, as long as the hamster is kept in a good condition, fed and waterd, and handled and looked after properly!! I came on here for advice,so I could get things right, with what I have, not to be dictated at!! My family have kept hamster and loads of other animals for many many years, and have had NO problem wot so ever, people on here are way to over the top!! i'm not an angry person, but ive kept calm ALOT and now ive had it!!, thank you to the people who have given me good advice, I will contact the NICE people as and when via pm, as for the rest of you, you have made me feel very unwelcome, and as of that I want nothing more to do with it, I will do things how other NICE member have SUGGESTED no ORDERD me to!
> 
> sorry its had to end this way, but I've had enough!!!!!!!!


I'm sorry but if you think this forum is a shi**y forum, then you know what you can do 

I have offered nothing but decent advice to you from the begining as have so many others but you have constantly ignored us!

I even tried to help you find some hamsters with pedigrees (from breeders) but i got no thanks for that. I use to breed hamsters so i know what i'm talking about.
I have never been against you breeding hamsters, not in the slightest, all is said was to not breed from pet shop hamsters. I made that mistake years ago and i payed dearly for it  The mother had pups stuck in her birth cannal, do you even realise how painful and stressful that was the mother?! She had to be put out of her misery :crying:


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I think everything's got a bit out of hand. No one likes hearing criticism and I can understand why she got shirty, I would have too tbh. I've breed from a pet shop hamster and had no problems whatsoever, I've also breed from pedigree and had problems. Just because something's from a breeder doesn't mean it will be perfect otherwise you wouldn't get breeders of any animal having trouble, nothings set in stone. 

Honestly seeing the cages other people have put their syrians in has made me feel bad for the cages I used to put mine in, cause they weren't huge, but I did also give them time out in a play pen with lots of toys and in an exercise ball. 
And on another note, I've seen cages that breeders (yes, full pedigree, showing at hamster shows, been around for years) keep their syrians in and they're freaking tiny compared to that cage. 
Everyone is here for the same reason, we want what is best for our pets. If she didn't give a damn she wouldn't have posted asking for advice, which is more than some people ever do. 
Just my opinion, not trying to antagonise anyone, but this forum is for helping, and for talking to likeminded animals lovers, not for world war 3, there are other places we can go for that =]
x


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the main reason people were concerned was because it's a wire cage, it would certainly concern me. I've heard horror stories of the young getting out of the cage and falling or even injuring themselves on the bars. Perhaps this is why you felt like people were being very critical. It can be very difficult to put the tone of what you're saying across in forums because people can read things the wrong way and take a completely different meaning from them.

I'm sure people here have only tried to guide you to whats best for your hamster, no one is perfect, everyone has made mistakes in the past and it's these mistakes that help us to learn and pass on knowledge to hopefully prevent someone else making the same mistakes as us.

Try and understand that you are welcome here but other members will have their own opinions etc which will inevitably be different from yours.

Going back to the original topic, when did you mate her with her partner as that should give you an indication of when she will give birth, also if her nipples are quite prominant then thats a good indicator that she is pregnant. Once you know she definitely is ready to give birth then I would recommend moving her into a tanklike cage and giving her some privacy for a few days, checking in every now and then to make sure there are no complications and everythings ok.


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

Guineapiglove3 said:


> Hello when do hamsters usually give birth?


If i remember correctly a syrian is pregnant for around 18 days


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

This is true, wire cages arn't a good idea for babies. We had a big glass tank for ours when she had them, I was terrifed the wheel was going to fall off and squash the babies, but fortunatly it didn't she used it to get away from them when she got fed up 
Has anything else happened with your hammy yet? Or was it a false alarm?
x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

webzdebs said:


> I think the main reason people were concerned was because it's a wire cage, it would certainly concern me. I've heard horror stories of the young getting out of the cage and falling or even injuring themselves on the bars. Perhaps this is why you felt like people were being very critical. It can be very difficult to put the tone of what you're saying across in forums because people can read things the wrong way and take a completely different meaning from them.
> 
> I'm sure people here have only tried to guide you to whats best for your hamster, no one is perfect, everyone has made mistakes in the past and it's these mistakes that help us to learn and pass on knowledge to hopefully prevent someone else making the same mistakes as us.
> 
> ...


she was mated on the 30th jan, and 16days would take her to 15/16th feb, shes defo fatter than normally, and its like hard fat not flabby fat as if she was just fat(if tht makes sense) tho she was smelling last night :/ duno if its normally for them to smell 'in heat' for days near to when they have the babies



Stephny691 said:


> This is true, wire cages arn't a good idea for babies. We had a big glass tank for ours when she had them, I was terrifed the wheel was going to fall off and squash the babies, but fortunatly it didn't she used it to get away from them when she got fed up
> Has anything else happened with your hammy yet? Or was it a false alarm?
> x


hey, I have cardboard placed tight to the cage anound half of the cage so the babies can't get out the bars  and no nothing yet, tho my mums convinced shes fatter and she has a huggeee nest now! x


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

ooo sounds like she is nesting then! babies should be any day now from what you're saying about the mating date.

Does she stick her bum up in the air when you stroke her? if so then she's still going through heat cycles and won't be pregnant.

Steph - I had dwarf hamsters breeding back years ago and hadn't taken their wheel out yet as the babies weren't due for another few days, was looking over and saw a tiny little pinkie on the wheel so quickly moved the wheel outta there  

Then I had a syrian Molly who insisted on rubbing the wheel against her belly


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

webzdebs said:


> ooo sounds like she is nesting then! babies should be any day now from what you're saying about the mating date.
> 
> Does she stick her bum up in the air when you stroke her? if so then she's still going through heat cycles and won't be pregnant.
> 
> ...


she dosn't really like being stoked or touched atm, but no I havn't seen her tail up when ive atempted to stroke her, so im guessing if shes pregnant the whole 'protect her babies' thing is kicking in x


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah, sounds like she definitely could be, if there are no signs of anything by monday then I would take her to the vet to be checked, just incase her babies are stuck or anything. Obviously if she looks in distress before then, a vet trip would be made... i'm sure they'll pop up or out soon


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't know what to suggest really. 

Not completely unheard of for a ham to go a bit over-due but not that common either. So long as she's eating drinking acting fairly normal and doesn't look in distress then continue keeping a quiet but close eye on her.
Be aware hamsters are a prey animal and as such are rather good at hiding any discomfort - which is why they seem to go downhill rapidly whenever something does happen. Simply because it's not noticed until hamster can no longer be bothered to 'hide' whatever's wrong. Seriously though keep an eye out for any discharge from her lady bits or general signs of illness tetchyness - the smell you mention worries me a bit - Want a scare then google 'Pyometria' happens in hamsters too. 


She may well be fine but just not preggers.
For example have mated one of my girls up a few times now to a proven male and she still hasn't taken. Have also had females make fortress nests when not actually pregnant. One of mine was also defensive of her mountain of a nest (was very unusual for her) but no babies and no sign of having any (and not enough weight gain to think other wise) 

So yep they can be funny creatures at times.

Your girl doesn't look huge, but is hard to tell from photos TBH. 
Always is - Sometimes only noticeable 'in the fur' so to speak.

BUT if she is then she's over-due now ?
Would worry me TBH.

Ah well sorry for the pointless essay.
Fingers crossed for a happy ending though.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Myth said:


> Don't know what to suggest really.
> 
> Not completely unheard of for a ham to go a bit over-due but not that common either. So long as she's eating drinking acting fairly normal and doesn't look in distress then continue keeping a quiet but close eye on her.
> Be aware hamsters are a prey animal and as such are rather good at hiding any discomfort - which is why they seem to go downhill rapidly whenever something does happen. Simply because it's not noticed until hamster can no longer be bothered to 'hide' whatever's wrong. Seriously though keep an eye out for any discharge from her lady bits or general signs of illness tetchyness - the smell you mention worries me a bit - Want a scare then google 'Pyometria' happens in hamsters too.
> ...


It's a good essay tho lol  she seems fine atm, but like you said they hide it well! she dosn't seem stressed, shes friendly and will come up to the bars n say hello lol, shes always been a small-not skinny but small hamster, thts why i noticed the belly, may ring the vet on the weekend n see what he suggests x

Edit: ahh just look up 'Pyometria' god hopes its not that, tho she has none of the symptoms other than the smell x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> It's a good essay tho lol  she seems fine atm, but like you said they hide it well! she dosn't seem stressed, shes friendly and will come up to the bars n say hello lol, shes always been a small-not skinny but small hamster, thts why i noticed the belly, may ring the vet on the weekend n see what he suggests x
> 
> Edit: ahh just look up 'Pyometria' god hopes its not that, tho she has none of the symptoms other than the smell x


Have you rang the vet for a bit of advice? i think thats what id do especially since she may be overdue with a bit of a weird smell. like Myth said its the smell that would worry me. i havent bred hammies so i am just thinking of what id do if i had tried to, if you get what i mean :laugh:

Fingers crossed its not pyometria. please keep us updated. i hope all is okay.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

update: still nothing


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> If you family has kept hamsters for years, please tell them to either do their research or get their heads checked, yours included


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Well said Ash  :lol: :lol:



Marcia said:


> I'm sorry but if you think this forum is a shi**y forum, then you know what you can do
> I have offered nothing but decent advice to you from the begining as have so many others but you have constantly ignored us!


My thoughts exactly hun xx


----------



## Heulyn (Feb 20, 2010)

So.... any babies yet?
x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

nope! not yet :/ x


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Emmiiee said:


> hey, I have cardboard placed tight to the cage anound half of the cage so the babies can't get out the bars  and no nothing yet, tho my mums convinced shes fatter and she has a huggeee nest now! x


Sorry I forgot you'd said you'd blocked the wires off =] Hope she's ok though. Vet time soon maybe? :/
x


----------



## Heulyn (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'd definately take her to see the vet....
Also, do human pregnancy test strips work with hammies?
I know they work with some animals.... >.<
x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Did you get any news? I do hope she wasn't pregnant, for her sake and her future children. You keep metioning you had other cages for the babies, but you said space was the reason you could't buy her a new cage?

Anyway, I do hope she is OK and without children.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

no she wasn't pregnant  i still want to breed hamsters but gona wait to get a breeding one, when muesli passes on, which wont be for awhile hopefully! i do have other cages there rotastake so they go up not wide, they would be okay for the time the babies need them, then they would go bk up in the attic again lol x


----------

